# The Best Alien UFO Prop I've Seen!



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Wow, my mouth dropped to the floor when I saw the videos...and the price

check out the videos:

http://cgi.ebay.com/UFO-Alien-Space...1399375QQihZ013QQcategoryZ99977QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/UFO-Alien-Space...053207935QQihZ015QQcategoryZ153QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## drbones (Sep 17, 2004)

That is very cool. But the price, OUCH!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

The only complaint I have about it, (other than the price), is that it is not proportional to the aliens. It's too small. Looks wierd and out-of-place with the rather large looking aliens standing next to it. I think it ruins the illusion, and makes it look like a toy model when to the two dissimilar scales are next to each other. Other than that, looks great.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

The Aliens stand 4 feet tall !!...Could you imagine how big the UFO would have to be to stay in scale? It would be Ginormous.

I like the first video better with the UFO rising up and down. Rather than the one crashed in the wall. The UFO is 12ft long and rises up and down 14 feet.

Another thing that is cool in the first video is that everything reacts with one another, the mouths move, and they shoot their laser guns.....very professional. I bet if you had that in your front yard...people would lose their minds.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

If I had $32K to spend, I'd buy a new Pickup truck, and still have enough left over for a new fishing boat to haul behind it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

billman said:


> The Aliens stand 4 feet tall !!...Could you imagine how big the UFO would have to be to stay in scale? It would be Ginormous.


Which is why it probably shouldn't have been done ion the first place. I dunno, if I were gonna spend that kind of money, I would want a more realistic prop. This is just my opinion, I'm sure others would disagree.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Well, it still looks awesome...I agree the money is waaaayyy tooo much!!

But the point is to get the ideas flowing.

Just like the space project in the past. It cost billions of dollars to do things...they finally realized it can be done "Better, Cheaper, Faster!!".. and that is my motto 

That's why I love this forum. We show these examples and We find a Better, Cheaper, Faster way to do it. Nothing a little PVC and Latex can't do...


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Its a very neat prop but to pricey for it.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Well it does say you do not have to pay until 2008. So in that case I'll take 2.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

I don't want to buy it...even if I had the money...I want to build my own...

it's all about the bragging rights...lol

So, how do you think they got the UFO to rise up and down like that? It would have to handle some weight... Any Ideas?


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

im doing a crashed ufo in my front yard this year,, no skeletons, no fcg's, no gravestones or any of the ordinary.I plan on using all my funds and time on making a BIG crashed flying saucer......


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

billman said:


> I don't want to buy it...even if I had the money...I want to build my own...
> 
> it's all about the bragging rights...lol
> 
> So, how do you think they got the UFO to rise up and down like that? It would have to handle some weight... Any Ideas?


It uses the Dayton $30,000 FCG motor.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Lol....ahhh...Dayton and their overpriced motors....

Seriously though I really want to do a a flying flying saucer. 

I would like to achieve the same effect Up and down 14feet would be awesome. Any ideas on the lift system? think they are using Pulleys? or Pneumatics?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Pneumatics, of course. Maybe hydraulic, but it says you need a compressor. I think a crashed UFO for a display is a terrific idea! Yea, that UFO prop is giving me ideas already.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

cool! but my house ain't worth that much!lol. I agree with billman Iwould take a couple grand (if I had it) do something similar and keep the bragging rights.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't get it. Halloween is about spooks, witches, zombies, and monsters haunting us, not aliens from another galaxy invading us. Am I missing something? What do UFOs and aliens have anything to do with Halloween? Afterall, the movie Independence Day about an alien invasion was released on July 2nd, not in late October. What Halloween-related horror flick has ever been made with aliens? I don't know of any.

Maybe I'm just missing the point. That aside, it's a really cool display, but it's just very impractical. What kind of warranty do you get for that much money? If it breaks, will they send someone out to fix it for you, or do you have to fix it yourself? Spending that much on a single prop that has nothing to do with the holiday just makes no sense.


----------



## KernelHappy (Aug 25, 2007)

I guess halloween is about different things to different people. While I see your point about halloween being closely tied to ghouls and ghosts it's also about the fright and creep, which UFOs qualifies as in my book. To each his own.

Personally for $32K I would want the aliens to look better and all the motion to be a lot smoother. The UFO looks like it's having a seizure and the aliens have very limited, jerky head motion. I could totally respect one of us building it for their haunt, but to spend $32K it should look a whole lot more polished.

I think these guys need to get EvilBob and HalloweenBob on board as advisors.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

KernelHappy said:


> IPersonally for $32K I would want the aliens to look better and all the motion to be a lot smoother.


If I'm not mistaken, I think the auction said that the aliens were not included in the auction. I believe the $32k got you the spaceship only. All the more reason to say it wasn't a good deal. You figure if you're paying $32k for a prop, it would at least be all-in.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

For the low low price of 32,000.00 you expect to get the aliens too. What kind of cheapskate are you. Thats such a steal I think we should get together a group buy. I bet if we buy by the gross we can really get a deal.


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

I made one on the photobucket a few years back and it was a big hit.One had skid across the yard and the other was on the landing gear.I put a fog machine in it and a silicone tube attached to three nozzles off the bottom.The silicone tube would fill with water from condensation and when it would build up pressure would release with a load hiss as if venting off.
http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n11/haksaw44/


----------

